# 2007 Centaur vs 2007 Ultegra...



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Which group is lighter... the 2007 Centaur groupset not including hubs, headset, post or the 2007 Ultegra without hubs, etc?

I have a new frame I want to build up with Campy and was wondering if the Campy group was any lighter than Ultegra.

Thanks!


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

I have used both and I can only say build what you are comfortable with. 
Also the weight will differ between the specs that you use for example compacts chainrings, cage size ect...


----------



## Tucsonrider (Jul 31, 2003)

*Campy weights are here*

http://campagnolo.com/pspecsc.php?gid=3&sec=ti

I would imagine a little digging will find you Shimano weights too.

Pencil, paper-and then you'll know.

Personally, I be more concerned with which system feels best in your hands.
They both work well.

Steve


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think the winner is going to be Campy. 

The shifters are 334 vs 490. 
Cranks, 877 vs 839 (BB's included)
FD, 86 vs 103
RD, 227 vs 209 (that one surprised me)
Brake calipers, 334 vs 330
Cassette, 233 vs 235
Chain 262 vs 260 (at 108 links)

At stated weights, Campy wins by 113 grams. At actuals, who really cares? If you are building at Centaur or Ultegra levels, the difference is really too small to mean anything. I mean, it's not as if you're going all-out weight-wise.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

If you split the group apart and went with something like a truvativ or fsa crankset, you'll likely save a bunch of weight. also, the wheelset is IMO, the most significant weight on the bike (next to my fat ars). light wheels that spin up fast, will make a big difference in feel.
Campy's a bit sexier.
Ultegra's a bit more functional (IMO). I have an ultegra drivetrain, with truvativ rouleur and mega bb, and can't imagine something smoother, quieter, and as perfectly dialed in.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks for the numbers rundown. Yeah, I know i'm not trying to make a lightweight bike... I was just making sure the Centaur group was not a pig compared to Ultegra. It's a nice surprise to see it's very comparable! Campy it is!


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

Sram Force is lighter overall than both of them - even lighter than Dura Ace- and you should be able to get this cheaper than the Campy grouppo


----------

